# Great book on dog psychology



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all. Brand new here today, with our 15 week old cockapoo pup Gus!

Just thought I'd highlight a great book on dog psychology called Inside Of A Dog, by Alexandra Horowitz. I'm not hawking it, affiliated with her in any way and have no interest other than I read it and thought it was brilliant - lots of fascinating info on what's going on inside dogs' heads, which may help you with your training. It's certainly helped me a bit (grew up with family dogs and thought I knew quite a bit - turns out there's always more to learn!)... although saying that, Gus is currently in his crate for nipping! Oh well.

The book is on Amazon here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inside-Dog-...347X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348859440&sr=8-1

Good luck with your training!!!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

hi Gus, thanks for that looks like a good book - just ordered it on amazon!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks  I haven't come across that one. If you like reading that kind of thing I can reccomened The other end of the leash by Patricia McConnell and Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Sezra said:


> Thanks  I haven't come across that one. If you like reading that kind of thing I can reccomened The other end of the leash by Patricia McConnell and Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson


Thanks Sarah! We'll definitely check those out. Just back from puppy class and the lady who runs it also recommended an old book called The Perfect Puppy (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Perfect-Puppy-Gwen-Bailey/dp/060061722X), which is one probably everyone will know, but which was new to us


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good book  .. enjoy your new puppy xxx


----------

